# board buying help!!!



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

How about the Capita Horrorscope FK?
Capita's have a great value... awesome boards for much less than competing brands.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks chupacabraman. That board is pretty much everything i'm looking for when it comes to specs, but the graphics on it are just too weird. I know I sound a little stupid right now, but i don't want to be stuck with a snowboard that in my opinion is ugly


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

skim milk said:


> Thanks chupacabraman. That board is pretty much everything i'm looking for when it comes to specs, but the graphics on it are just too weird. I know I sound a little stupid right now, *but i don't want to be stuck with a snowboard that in my opinion is ugly*


Get a Burton Method or Vapor...those are pretty.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

jimster716 said:


> Get a Burton Method or Vapor...those are pretty.


I would, but unfortunately I can't afford the vapor and I can't seem to find the method.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree about the graphics... terrible. I don't know what Captia was thinking last year and this year. 
Their 2007 boards were so dope looking! I had a 2007 Indoor Survival: http://www.evogear.com/imgp/320/8689.Image.1.jpg


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Also, just out of curiosity, how much would a 2006 flow dagger snowboard with rossignol bindings go for? I bought it for about $200 in '07 at skidazzle (ski and snowboard convention) in Chicago. Its only been used for two seasons and only has a few scratches on the top and is barely worn at the bottom.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

skim milk said:


> So I'm looking to buy a new snowboard for the upcoming season. I'm looking for a good snowboard for someone who is new to freestyle snowboarding, but also one that will still be good when I am more advanced. I want it to be pretty flexible so that I don't have too much of a problem doing manuals and things like that. Also, I want it to be lightweight so that i can do spins, and durable so that it will last me at least 4-5 seasons (I only snowboard about 10-12 times a season). I am not a millionare, so i don't want it to be too expensive. Your help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> P.S. I also need bindings, so plz help me with that too


Lightweight, Durable and lasting 4-5 seasons is a tough chore for a dedicated freestyle board...You want something tough look at the Never Summer Evo-R IMO!!!


----------

